# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  στιγμιαίοι πόνοι στο κεφάλι

## Fleur

Να'μαι παλι εδω παιδιά. Μετά απο μια επέμβαση προ εξαμήνου, διακοπή του Λαντοζ, τρομερή νοσοφοβία και επισκέψεις σε ΟΛΕΣ τις ειδικότητες...επανήλθα (δριμυτερη δεν το λες).
Ηθελα να σας ρωτήσω, εδω και καποιες μέρες νιωθω έντονο πόνο σε διαφορα μέρη του κεφαλιού, περισσότερο βεβαια στη δεξια πλευρά (μέτωπο, κρόταφο, μάτι, πίσω στον αυχένα) ο οποίος όμως ειναι σαν "σουβλιά" και κραταει δευτερόλεπτα. Εχετε παρομοια εμπειρία;; Επίσης δυο φορές που σηκωσα βάρος από πανω προς τα κάτω είδα μυγάκια για δευτερόλεπτα παλι (άσχετο με τους πόνους που λεω). Ανησυχώ λίγο.. Ειχα κανει πριν 3 μήνες μαγνητική και ήταν καθαρή, να κανω παλι; Να'ναι που ξανάρχισα τα λαντοζ, και τα λεξοτανιλ;

----------


## gamder11

ακριβως τα ιδια κι εγω.....μαγνητικη δεν εχω κανει αλλα αφορητο αγχος εχω.παθολογος μου ειπε να μη το ψαξω καθολου,τσαμπα θα ταλαιπωρηθω...ποπο και νομιζα οτι μονο εγω τα εχω αυτα
μια εντονο πονο στο ματι,μια στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου,αυχενα αλλες φορες κλπ

----------


## Fleur

μαλλον καλα σου είπε ο παθολόγος. Απλά εγω παθαίνω πανικό την ώρα που με πιανει, ειδικά αυτός ο πόνος στο μάτι..νομίζω ότι θα παθω κατι εκεινη την ώρα...

----------


## gamder11

σημερα τους γ@@σα ολους και τους ελεγα δεν αντεχω το ματι μου..σαν σουβλια για 3-4 δευτερολεπτα..τι να πω..τα ψυχοσωματικα σε κανουν και κλανεις μεντες ασχημα

----------


## Fleur

εγω την εκανα την αξονική και πηρα απαντήσεις σημερα...μαντεψε..ολα καλά!!! και ως δια μαγειας εγω καλύτερα..(μεχρι να βρω κατι αλλο εννοείται) ρε τι παθαμε

----------


## deleted-member141015

Fleur μου, ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός δεν είναι φτιαγμένος για να μην έχει ποτέ πονάκια, σουβλιές, 'μυγάκια'....πρηξίματα, πυρετό και τόσα πολλά άλλα. Και είναι λογικό, αφού δεν είμαστε κάτι αμετάβλητο, αλλά φτιαγμένοι να αλληλεπιδρούμε με το περιβάλλον, τους άλλους, το ψυχοσωματικό μας σύνολο. Είναι μάλλον λοιπόν δείγμα υγείας παρά ασθένειας το να πονάμε πότε πότε. Άσε που ένας κατά βάση υγιής οργανισμός αντιμετωπίζει μόνος του όλα τα προσωρινά μικροπροβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται. Μήπως περιμένεις το 'τέλειο' (κι όχι μόνο στη λειτουργία του σώματος) και μάλιστα σαν κάτι σταθερό και διαρκές?  :Smile:

----------


## Fleur

Μαρίνα πόσο δίκιο έχεις...πράγματι...αυτόν τον καιρό όλα ειναι στη ζωή μου καπως ασταθή και όχι μόνιμα...

----------


## Mimi19

Γεια σας... ειμαι νεα στο φόρουμ και υποφερω και εγω απο πολλων ειδων φοβίες. Μια απο αυτες ειναι και η αρρωστοφοβία. Τελευταια λοιπον, εχω αρχισει και εχω ενα περιεργο μούδιασμα στο κεφαλι, ενα μηρμηγκιασμα, σαν κατι να περπαταει πανω στο κεφάλι μου... δεν ειναι τοσο δυσάρεστη αισθηση, αν και ενοχλητικη, και δεν διαρκει πολυ συνηθως, αλλα ήταν αρκετο για να με τρομαξει και να με κανει να ανησυχω, φυσικα για το χειρότερο, την υπαρξη όγκου στο κεφάλι. Αυτο συμβαίνει μιαμιση εβδομάδα τωρα και συνοδεύεται απο πονοκεφάλους (τους οποίους έχω ετσι και αλλιως απο μικρή ηλικία, και επιπλέον εχουμε ιστορικό ημικρανιών στην οικογένεια το οποιο εχει κληρονομήσει και η αδερφή μου, 19 ετων. ) Εγω ειμαι 20. Τον τελευταίο καιρο, εχουν γινει πολλα πραγματα στην ζωη μου που με εχουν γεμίσει με αγχος, εχω παθει και μια κρίση πανικου, και γενικα κανω μαυρες σκεψεις όλη την ωρα και νιώθω πως θα με βρούν όλα τα κακα μαζι. Δεν εχω μιλησει σε γιατρο ουτε εχω κάνει εξετάσεις και για να σας πω την αλιθεια, τρεμω στην ιδεα του να παω εστω και μεχρι τον παθολόγο μου γιατί φοβάμαι πως θα με παραπέμψει σε νευρολόγο και δεν νομίζω οτι θα αντέξω και αυτό το αγχος. Εχω ρωτήσει την μητέρα μου η οποία εχει και αυτή αντιμετώπίσει πολλα προβλήματα εξ'αιτίας του αγχους και ξέρει απο ψυχοσωματικές αντιδράσεις, οπως επίσης και διαφορους συγκενεις και φιλους με παρόμοια προβλήματα οι οποιοι όλοι τους θεωρούν οτι αυτο το μουδιασμα/μηρμυγκιασμα οφείλεται στο αγχος μου (το οποίο μπορει να δημιουργώ και εγω η ιδια στον εαυτό μου) και μάλιστα μια γνωστή μου μου είπε πως της τυχαινει να της μουδιάζει το μισο κεφάλι λόγω αγχους. Εκανα το μοιραίο λάθος να κοιταξω και στο ιντερνετ, το οποιο καθε αλλο παρά με καθησύχασε. 
Επειδη δεν θέλω να πέσω στα ηρεμηστικά απο τόσο μικρή ηλικία πειτε μου και σεις αν σας εχει συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο, γιατί ειλικρινα δεν νομίζω οτι μπορω να χειριστω αυτην την φοβία για πολύ ακομα, και θέλω να σταματήσω να ζώ με φαντάσματα.

----------


## Fleur

Μιμή μου, και εγώ πιστευω οτι ειναι άγχος και εγω το είχα αυτό και πααααρα πολλά άλλα. Το να ψάχνω τα συμπτώματα στο ιντερνετ με τρελλανε στην κυριολεξία. Θα σου σύστηνα να πας σε νευρολόγο ειδικό στους πονοκεφάλους (αν θελεις σου συστηνω καποιον και εγω) απλά και μόνο για να σε καθησυχασει. Αλλωστε και απο τη νευρολογική εξέταση αυτοί καταλαβαίνουν για τι πρόκειται. 
Ηρεμησε και ΜΗΝ κοιτας στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

Mimi19, η αισθηση σου οτι 'κληρονομησες' τις φοβιες απο τη μητερα σου ειναι σωστη, ομως η κληρονομηση δεν ειναι κατ' εμε γονιδιακη, αλλα συμπεριφορικη. 
Η μητερα επηρεαζει με την ψυχολογια της το παιδι της απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια και συνηθως το παιδι τεινει να αντιγραφει τους τροπους με τους οποιους εκεινη σκεφτεται και συμπεριφερεται. Στην ουσια οι φοβιες δεν ειναι κατι αλλο απο αντιδραση του υποσυνειδητου εαυτου στην συναισθηματικη μοναξια αλλα και στην αντιληψη που εχουμε απεναντι στην ζωη.

Το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι νευρολογικης ή παθολογικης αιτιας - ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικης επομενως η λυση θα προσεγγισθει με ψυχοθεραπευτικη μεθοδο.
Εαν δεν δρασεις ομως, οι φοβιες θα επεκταθουν διοτι αλλος τροπος περαν απο την αυτογνωσια δεν υπαρχει κατα τη γνωμη μου.

Αυτο που θα σε λυτρωσει ειναι η γνωση των δομων στην οικογενεια, των συμπεριφορων καθενος απο τους γονεις σου, ειδικα η σχεση τους με σενα. 
Φοβιες υπαρχουν σε παιδια που μεγαλωνουν σε οικογενειες οπου κυριαρχει η λυπη, η αισθηση 'θυματος' , η ηττοπαθης σταση ζωης κτλ και κυριως εκει οπου οι γονεις δεν ειναι ερωτευμενοι και απλα ο γαμος εχει περασει σε μια φαση ρουτινας και συμβιβασμου 'για να μη χωρισουμε για χαρην των παιδιων '.

----------


## Mimi19

Fleur, και μονο αυτο που μου είπες με καθησυχασε αρκετα... βλεπεις, το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να διακρίνω αν αυτες τις αντιδράσεις τις δημιουργω εγω η ιδια στον εαυτό μου ή αν οντως το αισθανομαι... Ξέρω οτι πρέπει να ξεπερασω αυτες τις φοβίες και να ηρεμησω γιατι δεν με βλεπω καλα (χαχα  :Smile:  ) απλα ειναι πιο ευκολο να το λες παρα να το κανεις. Αλλα ηδη εχω αρχισει και ηρεμω επι του θέματος κυρίως επειδη συνειδητοποίησα οτι εχω ενα τρομερό πιασιμο στον αυχενα λόγω του οτι καθομαι πολλες ωρες στον υπολογιστη και γενικα εχω κουράσει όλο το συστημα μου... φυσικα δεν εχω ησυχασει τελειως αλλα και εγω εν τέλη δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι κατι παθολογικο... 
Ευχαριστω πολυ για την υποστηριξη ομως... και πιστεψε με, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξανακοιταξω στο Ιντερνετ... το πηρα το μαθημα μου!  :Smile:

----------


## Fleur

Μιμή μου το πράγμα αυτό ειναι φαύλος κύκλος. και δυστυχως καποιες φορές δεν είμαστε σε κατάσταση να τον "κόψουμε"....ας πουμε νιωθουμε κατι, το ψαχνουμε, νιωθουμε χειροτερα κλπ κλπ. Ελπιζω όντως να νιωθεις καλύτερα και να ξεπερασεις αυτό το θέμα το συντομότερο.

----------


## essie

Εγώ όταν με πονάει το κεφάλι έχω διάφορες φοβίες. Μήπως πάθω εγκεφαλικό; Μήπως είναι ανεύρισμα ή μήπως είναι όγκος; Όσο για τον fleur έχει απόλυτο δίκαιο. Το ίντερνετ με αγχώνει κι εμένα περισσότερο γι΄αυτό έχω πάψει να κοιτάω όσα αφορούν θέματα υγείας!!! Μόλις διάβαζα τα συμπτώματα μιας ασθένειας αμέσως τα είχα αν όχι όλα τα περισσότερα!!! Ελέος πια!!

----------

